# Fishing Lake Lanier from the Bank? | Best spots to bank fish



## BStreicher23

Lots of people like myself don't have a boat to get on Lake Lanier, but still want to be able to decently fish the lake.  Does anyone know any good spots to catch Striper, Largemouth, or anything else from the bank?  I feel like it would be great and help out a lot of people if they had the knowledge of where to fish.


----------



## BStreicher23

Also any strategies to catch these fish from the bank would be much appreciated!


----------



## Cadillyak

Do like I did. Had boats and those were a headache. Get a float tube.  Easy to load/launch/land. Very portable and gets u off the shore.


----------



## CDW

The tube looks pretty cool but have you ever tried or thought about a small kayak?  At least then at least your legs would be out of the water and they're really easy to launch also


----------



## needmotime2fish

There are quite a few places where you can fish from shore on Lanier -- lots of parks, and even a few public access points.  The biggest problem (for me, because I'm getting a few years on me and don't get around as well as I once did) is the low water level. The lake is still down more than 5 feet, which means that a bank angler usually has to climb down steep banks and/or dangerous rocks to get to the water.
However, there are some spots where you might even be able to cast for a random striper, but your best chances would probably be for catfish (plenty of eating size and bigger ones) or for carp (LOTS of small ones and some good ones all around the lake).  If you can find a gradual drop-off with deep water nearby, you'll probably do well.


----------



## Scout'nStripers

If it were me and I wanted to fish from the bank, right now I'd pick a park down on the south end of the lake somewhere and bring a good topwater walking bait like a bone colored Vixen that you can cast a long ways and find a long point that goes out towards the creek channel. Cast that Vixen just as far as you can and walk it back in. The topwater bite is getting ready to be wide open and catching a nice striper or a few bass from the shore should be a lot less difficult over the next couple of months. Bring a few other baits like a hard or soft swimbait and a shakey head rig. There are a few parks down on the south end of Lanier you can accomplish this from. Little Ridge park is probably my favorite and if you do a little hiking you can get out to those long points and make a few good casts. Sometimes the fish will chase bait into pockets and you can cast around the pockets and coves and get a few. Over the next 2 months you should be able to see fish chasing bait on the surface, especially early in the morning. Just try and get as close as you can to where the fish are surfacing and make a few casts. If you don't already have a Lanier map, pick one up and start looking at those parks on the south end. Good luck!


----------



## Cadillyak

CDW said:


> The tube looks pretty cool but have you ever tried or thought about a small kayak?  At least then at least your legs would be out of the water and they're really easy to launch also



I had 2 hobies. A pro angler 12 and an outback. Here's me with a 33lb yellowtail off the yak. Fun stuff!

https://youtu.be/z2cMKq4sbhI


----------



## Cadillyak

Back to the thread though, if u can get a few blue backs, put them under a bobber and let the do the work. I catch a lot of my fish within casting distance of the shore while in my tube.


----------



## lampern

Where would one get bluebacks?

I assume cast net them?


----------



## lampern

Cadillyak said:


> I had 2 hobies. A pro angler 12 and an outback. Here's me with a 33lb yellowtail off the yak. Fun stuff!
> 
> https://youtu.be/z2cMKq4sbhI



Nice fish!


----------



## Cadillyak

I've had moderate success using a dip net with patience.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

Do what I did. Buy yourself a map of BOTH the south side and the north side, and use what you know about each fish species and their seasonal patterns to strategically choose bank spots. It's MUCH easier to catch crappie from shallow brush in one place, spotted bass on a point in another area, and a striper on a channel swing close to the bank than you'd think! I've done it. What I found is most helpful about the Maps is looking for places where a lot of fish attracting features overlap or are very close by to each other like the example I just gave. You can walk the bank like I do or paddle a short distance in a kayak. A lot of features like small humps, points, channel edges, brush, and riprap banks are even right there at many parks and boat ramps on Lanier and everyone blows right past them. Flukes, shaky head, topwaters, and reaction baits like crankbaits and underspins all work, so choose a few, pack lightly and you can cover a lot of ground. You'll catch fish, especially after the first fall cold front  passes and they move shallower.


----------



## hopper

lampern said:


> Where would one get bluebacks?
> 
> I assume cast net them?


Hammonds


----------



## bfriendly

Scout'nStripers said:


> If it were me and I wanted to fish from the bank, right now I'd pick a park down on the south end of the lake somewhere and bring a good topwater walking bait like a bone colored Vixen that you can cast a long ways and find a long point that goes out towards the creek channel. Cast that Vixen just as far as you can and walk it back in. The topwater bite is getting ready to be wide open and catching a nice striper or a few bass from the shore should be a lot less difficult over the next couple of months. Bring a few other baits like a hard or soft swimbait and a shakey head rig. There are a few parks down on the south end of Lanier you can accomplish this from. Little Ridge park is probably my favorite and if you do a little hiking you can get out to those long points and make a few good casts. Sometimes the fish will chase bait into pockets and you can cast around the pockets and coves and get a few. Over the next 2 months you should be able to see fish chasing bait on the surface, especially early in the morning. Just try and get as close as you can to where the fish are surfacing and make a few casts. If you don't already have a Lanier map, pick one up and start looking at those parks on the south end. Good luck!



THIS^^^^^could not have said it better.......and if scoutnstripers said it, I'd be apt to listening

Dont be afraid to get a big ole Buck tail jig to throw way out there too.......if you got 12-17lb line on your reel. I love a spook and almost always have one tied on............they throw a mile and you can work it all the way back. 

Any boat ramp or public camping area should have a creek you can walk along some where.........I'd find the closest one to you and fish it first......then the next one out and so on.  When I fished the banks, I liked a little 1/8oz bucktail with a night crawler on light line too

JUST GO! get out on the rocks.....listen and look for the magnificent kingfisher 

Just go and you might find some cool stuff to boot


----------



## panfishvinnie

lampern said:


> Nice fish!


That was a great yellowtail!! Congratulations!!


----------

